# Killer's Hardcore Fitness Journal!!!



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hey Babes!!!*

Sorry this is going to be totally long, but I always have way to much to say lol. Deal with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This looks kind of cool and I'd love to let others get an idea of routines and a record for me to look at myself. Anyways, I will use this thread to post my daily workouts, nutrition plan, weight and measurement, possibly some progress pics, and every once and a while some fitness tips or links.

*Here it goes...*

For the last 2 weeks I've started a very basic workout routine just to build basic strength (I find my body puts on muscle and changes very fast compared to the average person). I've done 2 days of full body strength training and 2 days of 20min of cardio on my elliptical machine. I've also eliminated ALL artificial sweeteners from my diet and quit birth control. Other than that my diet hasn't really changes. 

Starting tomorrow I am going to try the plan from the book, 28-Day Body Shapeover by Brad Schoenfeld. I've read this book a few times, and from my knowledge of fitness it is a pretty honest book and with a decent program.

For the first week I will be focusing on maximizing muscular development and using cardio to aid in expediting fat loss while gaining muscle. 

Day 1 (tomorrow) - Strength Training Shoulders/Biceps/Triceps:

*Will stretch the body part of the muscles worked in the exercise for about 60 seconds in between each set. 

*Dumbbell Shoulder Press* - 4 sets 8 reps using 10lb dumbbells

*Dumbbell Upright Row* - 3 sets 8 reps using 10lb dumbbells
*
Dumbbell Bent Lateral Raise* - 3 sets 8 reps using 10lb dumbbells
*
Barbell or Dumbbell Drag Curl* - 2 sets 8 reps using 10lbs dumbbells or barbell (haven't decided yet)

*Dumbbell Concentration Curl* - 2 sets 8 reps using 10lb dumbbells

*Dumbbell Tricep Kickback* - 3 sets 8 reps using 10lb dumbbells
*
One-Arm Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Kickback* - 3 sets 8 reps using 10lb dumbbells

*One-Arm Cable Reverse Pressdown* - 2 sets 8 reps not sure on the weight yet 

Nutrition:

*May change but plan so far is...

*Meal One*
2 slices of rye bread w/ butter
1 scoop whey protein powder
glass of juice

*Meal 2* 
strawberry smoothie (1 cup strawberries, 1 scoop whey protein powder, 1 tbsp flax oil & crushed ice - never tried this hope it tastes okay!)

*Meal 3*
6 oz of grilled chicken
Large salad (romaine lettuce, some veggies, balsamic vinegar & 1 tbsp olive oil)

*Meal 4*
Fruit (Probably an apple, we'll see)

*Meal 5*
Baked sweet potato slices (I'll post the recipe tomorrow!)
Chicken Skewers Diavolo (I'll post this recipe tomorrow too!)

*In addition to that I will have some whey protein powder & fruit juice. 

*Also will be drinking TONS of water throughout the day!!!

Supplements:
Omega 3 capsules
Daily Multivitamin
Iron pill
Vitamin E
Vitamin C
Melatonin (to help with sleep)

*Wish me luck!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ciao Bellas!!!*


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 3, 2008)

good luck you sound really organised xxx


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 3, 2008)

You have all the right ideas, and dont appear to be depriving yourself of anything! Good luck! Waiting for your chicken recipe too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck!  Having a plan is the way to success!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, so I suck! Lol
I started the program and followed it for 3 weeks with great results! I highly recommend the program and book! Oh course, I was too dumb and busy to post anything....jeez I'm a mess! 

Anyways,
I'm starting up the program again...this time I'll actually post my progress though...I promise! Lol.

So tomorrow, February 27th, I'll be doing biceps, triceps and shoulders as well as HIT cardio.

*And, Supplements include:*

*Morning:*
*Vitamin c - 500mg
*Omega 3 
*Multivitamin - 1 caplet (GNC Women's Ultra Mega if anyone is curious)
*Biotin - 5000mcg (for hair)
*Iron - 1 tablet 
*Vitamin e - 400IU

*Night:*
*Vitamin c - 500mg
*Calcium - 650mg (for sleep)
*Magnesium - 250mg (for sleep) 
*B100 Complex (for sleep & stress)
*Multivitamin - 1 caplet (GNC Women's Ultra Mega if anyone is curious)

-I've taken melatonin off the menu because I found out you should not take it if you have depression. I don't have depression, but with being bipolar I do have a tendency to get it so I plan on avoiding melatonin and trying calcium/magnesium instead.


*Killer*


----------

